# Frio Fly Fishing



## zparkertx (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to Garner this weekend, and though I regularly fish, fly fish mainly in CO, never in Texas. Being a newbie at it, any suggestions on what to throw?:texasflag


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Go small and light. There are nice fish around there, but finicky.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Anyone care to elaborate on what the OP is referring to? I'm new to Texas and never heard of "frio." What kind of a fishery is it? Trout? If so, is it a tailwater like the Guadalupe? Thanks.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

No trout and not a tail water. It is free flowing and spretty skinny in most places, depending on annual rainfall. All the fish are natives (large mouth, guadalupe, catfish, tons of perch and a few gar). It is a blast to walk and stalk with a 3-4wt. Most productive flies are big terrestrials, small poppers, woolly buggers, and zonkers in white and chartreuse.....


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Permit Rat said:


> Anyone care to elaborate on what the OP is referring to? I'm new to Texas and never heard of "frio." What kind of a fishery is it? Trout? If so, is it a tailwater like the Guadalupe? Thanks.


Frio River. Beautiful and gin clear. Around Leakey/Concan. Lots of rental cabins, etc. Great fly fishing river and really pretty part of the Texas Hill Country.

Careful for the tube hatch in the summer!

Pics:
https://www.google.com/search?q=fri...0ahUKEwi9kq-GntfLAhXCYSYKHVcLCG4QsAQIJg&dpr=1


----------



## zparkertx (Feb 24, 2012)

Frio=Frio River=Garner State Park; lapesca67 thanks for the info, I didn't know if trout were stocked there or not but am good going after bass. Think stripping w a streamer is a way to go?


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

zparkertx said:


> Think stripping w a streamer is a way to go?


read lapesca67's post again


----------

